# MIB II: "Think Blue Trainer" Explained



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

I couldn't find any detailed description of the "Think Blue Trainer" app hidden in MIB II's "Car" window. So here you go. Also available on imgur.

Press "Car" repeatedly or from any "Car" screen go to "selection" and choose Think Blue.









From left: 1) Score; 2) Real-time feedback; 3) Average MPG.









Each segment in the middle circle represents 5 seconds. Here I've been hypermiling for about 90 seconds.









See the little blue wings in the prior picture's second circle? The've moved drastically forward because I'm braking hard.









Now I accelerate hard. The "wings" slide way down. This is not how we get a good score.









While coasting you sometimes get rewarded with an "eco" badge.









Drive over. Overall score not too great. The car is fun to drive fast.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info! In my European Golf's owner's manual there are two pages devoted to this "Think Blue Trainer" but other manuals lack this information, so your post is very helpful


----------

